# Kubota price



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

How much would you guys pay for a 97 Kubota LA351 with 200 hours, 4x4, three cylinder diesel, two PTO's (rear and center), turf tires brush hog and front bucket assembly. I will be using it mainly to cut a field and when we move to our new house on the feild I was thinking of buying a center mount mower and using it to cut the grass. My boss is selling it and he said he pad 15,000 brand new hes asking 8500 for it what do you think?
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

200 hrs is nothing, the tractor's like new. Do you know how many hp it is? Price sounds great with the attachments included.


----------

